# Installing an inline GLA CO2 diffuser



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Marcia, the 12/16 diffuser is the correct size for 12/16 tubing.


----------



## Tanks! (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks, Jeff. One more newbie question, if I may! 

I think I'm confused about terminology. The GLA website says "mount outside of aquarium inline within *outflow* tubing of canister filter" but several YouTube videos show guys installing them on what I would call the intake line, and clearly saying that one wants the CO2 to go into the canister, mix with the water there, and then be returned to the tank. 

On a canister filter, is not the *intake* what the canister takes in from the tank, and is not the *outflow* what the canister puts back into the tank? If I am correct, that means that I install this device on the tube with water running back into the tank from the canister filter, correct?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Tanks! said:


> Thanks, Jeff. One more newbie question, if I may!
> 
> I think I'm confused about terminology. The GLA website says "mount outside of aquarium inline within *outflow* tubing of canister filter" but several YouTube videos show guys installing them on what I would call the intake line, and clearly saying that one wants the CO2 to go into the canister, mix with the water there, and then be returned to the tank.
> 
> On a canister filter, is not the *intake* what the canister takes in from the tank, and is not the *outflow* what the canister puts back into the tank? If I am correct, that means that I install this device on the tube with water running back into the tank from the canister filter, correct?


You put it on the outflow (the tube going back to the tank) There is no reason for it to run through your canister. If you put it on the inflow you'll be cleaning it alot more since dirty water from the tank will be running through it.


----------



## Tanks! (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks! 

Score one for a reader over a YouTube watcher! This is a sore point for me, because I am a teacher. I recently had an eighth-grade English student tell me that she didn't want to be in school. That's nothing new for kids that age, but I was interested in this kid so I asked her why? She shrugged, and said that she can learn everything she'll need to know in life on YouTube, so why study? That made me sad!

Anyways, thanks for the clarification!:smile2:


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

For what it's worth, I have one installed on the inflow of my canister. Been running for 3 years and haven't had to clean it. I like it because it increase the resonance time for the CO2 bubbles and my filter acts as an additional CO2 reactor to get all the CO2 dissolved.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I had one on the input of my canister for a few years, but recently moved it to the outflow. I had started getting a build up of CO2 in the canister after deciding I needed to up my bubble count. I could hear the water gurgling. I was concerned that I would have a tank full of mist, but that hasn't quite been the case. It's a very very fine mist and only noticeable when I press my face to the glass and look for it. I think having about six feet of tubing for it to run through before getting to the tank gives it time to dissolve some.


----------

